# EEEPC - wpa_supplicant



## dursino (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBsd FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE on eeepc 1005ha. I have a problem that wpa_supplicant works bad. Conne*ct*ion is stable only for five minutes then there is a disconnection and I have to r*e*connect manually. Is there something that I have to install?

Bye
enrico


----------



## CalvinZA (Jun 13, 2012)

I have recently set up my notebook successfully with wifi. Did you follow the guide in the FreeBSD handbook?

/etc/rc.conf:

```
# Wireless configuration
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
where iwn0 is your wireless ethernet as seen in *ifconfig*.


```
$ ifconfig
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:1f:3b:52:bf:2b
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
```

Then, set up your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file correctly. I used wifimgr to ease this process for me, which can be found at net-mgmt/wifimgr.

*A*n example of my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf written by wifimgr(8)

network={
	ssid="WEP_HOTSPOT"
	scan_ssid=1
	key_mgmt=NONE
	wep_tx_keyidx=0
	wep_key0=0102030abc
}

network={
	ssid="WPA_HOTSPOT"
	bssid=00:22:2d:40:22:09
	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
	proto=WPA
	psk="WPAPassword"
}
```


----------

